# 2001 2.7t water temp sensor questions



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE a chilton, haynes, or bentley manual for this car... i just need the pinout on the water temp sensor. 1.2.3.4.


_Modified by Deezy at 5:51 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1236399266931)*


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1236634546151)*


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1236634546151) (Deezy)*

Do you still need a CTS plug? I can grab you one if so. Let me know.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yes the harness?


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

I can hack it off for you. Is there a plug on the other end, or does it just run into the main harness?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC18T)*

hell i have no idea i imagine it goes into a big bundle of wires, its from a 2001 a6 2.7t?


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

Theres an 99 30 valve Passat at the yard I go to. Same CTS as my S4. Ill hack it off and post a picture.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC18T)*

yea just get the part numbers off it and tell me, if it matches my part number than its no good! the closest yards with audis or dubs newer than 1980 would be about an hour drive from here so i have not had the time to browse yet







its not a huge problem because the car has a oil temp sensor so i would know it it was overheating but it would be nice to see that thing work


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

Its a lot easier to cut it off and bring it home. I checked and all 30 valves take the same coolant temperature sensor. You have either the blue one, which is the early one or the green one, which is the updated one.


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC18T)*

Not to mention that the coolant temperature sensor not only operates the gauge in the dash but gives the ecu the temperature signal to adjust for fuel and timing.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC18T)*

i have the green one, and yes i agree about cutting it off, would also make it easier for me to splice on! and as far as air/fuel mixture since we got the car we have averaged 20mpg which is about right on this vehicle? i thought there were 2 temp sensors one that reports to the ecu and one that reports to the gauge? my rant is why couldnt audi send me the right part? they sent me the same one twice and it was wrong! i even got a new coolant sensor to see if the one i had was wrong


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deezy* »_my rant is why couldnt audi send me the right part? they sent me the same one twice and it was wrong!

Give Audi Parts the VIN... it will increase the odds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLS-S4)*

we did 2 times same wrong part


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2001 2.7t water temp sensor questions (Deezy)*

still looking, car is acting up because of the temp sensor is not hooked up can anyone help??
just need apart number i cannot find this on the internet. 2001 a6 2.7t water temp sender pigtail


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: 2001 2.7t water temp sensor questions (Deezy)*

part number i get is:
357 919 754
flat contact housing
connecting part
temperature sender with switch
4 pin
APB motor 2.7ltr.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: 2001 2.7t water temp sensor questions (BennyB)*

i also checked 2002.. 
if you have a BEL engine = different part number
4B0 973 712
flat contact housing with helper contact catch
connecting part
dual temperature sender for coolant temperature gauge
4 pin black
BEL engine 2.7ltr.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i have the temp sender i need the connector


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

those are the part numbers for the connector


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ah ok i see now thank you


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

OK i have the part got it straight from audi BUT the other one was pulled out in the process and i need the wire order if anyone has a diagram please inform me this plud has each side numbered 1-4 thanks in advance guys


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

I get much better than 20 MPG on my 2.7T 6 speed manual. All them sensors matter, so does a clean air filter and fresh plugs.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CE)*

i know! its 20mpg city and 20mpg highway but its automatic... i just need wire direction to install the temp sensor pigtail.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Deezy)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1254519775003)*


----------

